# '65 Steering Wheel......



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

My recently purchased '65 convert is very correct so I want to be careful about changing anything to much. I am 6'2" and with the seat all the way back it is still a bit cramped. The original steering wheel is so deep, not to mention big around, that it makes the whole experience a little less than ideal. Any suggestions on a new wheel that maintains at least a bit of it's original style while at the same time giving me a little bit more room when cruising? I will of course keep the original so that if I ever decide to re-install it I can do so....... 
Appreciate any ideas.
Thanks, Scott...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you have the optional "wood" wheel, you may want to try a regular plastic "deluxe" wheel....they're smaller in diameter and not as dished. A tilt steering column ($$$$) could also be of help.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not move the seat back a little? Do you have passengers in the back seat frequently? Either drill some new holes in the seat bracket or fab some tabs to move the seat back using the stock holes. Cheaper and you get to keep that original look. 

For sure don't just drill holes in the floorboards. Seat should definitely be bolted to a crossmember, it will just rip out of the sheetmetal.


----------

